# Problema ao compilar o MLT

## zilion

Olá, estou desde ontem tentando achar uma solução para este meu problema e não tenho tido êxito. Segue as informações do problema: 

Build log (resumida até a parte do erro)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -shared -o ../libmltopengl.so factory.o consumer_xgl.o filter_glsl_manager.o filter_movit_blur.o filter_movit_convert.o filter_movit_crop.o filter_movit_deconvolution_sharpen.o filter_movit_diffusion.o filter_movit_glow.o filter_movit_lift_gamma_gain.o filter_movit_mirror.o filter_movit_opacity.o filter_movit_rect.o filter_movit_resample.o filter_movit_resize.o filter_movit_saturation.o filter_movit_vignette.o filter_movit_white_balance.o mlt_movit_input.o transition_movit_luma.o transition_movit_mix.o transition_movit_overlay.o -L../../framework -lmlt -lm -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--as-needed -L../../mlt++ -lmlt++ -lmovit -lepoxy -lpthread -lGL -lX11
> 
> filter_glsl_manager.o: In function `GlslManager::onInit(mlt_properties_s*, GlslManager*)':
> ...

 

Informações:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r2, 4.6.4-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Outras informações:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mlt-6.2.0-r1  USE="ffmpeg gtk* kdenlive melt opengl qt5 sdl xml -compressed-lumas -debug -fftw -frei0r -jack -libav -libsamplerate -lua -python -rtaudio -ruby -vdpau -xine" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"
> 
> 

 

E caso ajude, meu make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

----------

